# Mulligatawny Soup



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey gang, just tried a new recipe my wife wanted from Gluten-free Goddess website. I think it came out pretty good and had a great flavor. I will be posting the main ingredients and the link to the other website so you can give it a try. But my main reason for posting is that this is a non-traditional recipe. wondering who has made this kind of soup before and what is different from traditional recipes. thanks for any replies.

ingredient list-

Vegan Mulligatawny Detox Soup Recipe

This delectable post-modern version of mulligatawny is deliciously complex. The chick peas give it a boost of protein; the apple gives it a sweet-tart kick. Use organic vegetables for maximum detox. Adjust spices if you prefer a mild soup- cayenne pepper has heat.

1 tablespoon avocado oil
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 inch fresh ginger, grated
2 teaspoons mild GF organic curry powder








1 teaspoon organic turmeric








1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper, more or less, to taste
1 medium sweet or red onion, peeled, diced
4 medium carrots, peeled and diced
1 cup cauliflower florets, chopped
2 large Granny Smith apples, peeled, cored and diced
1 medium sweet potato, peeled and diced
2 heaping cups thinly shredded cabbage
1 quart fresh spring water
2 cups organic Super Veggie Juice








1 14-oz. can organic chick peas







, drained
A small pinch of sea salt, to taste
1 14-oz. can coconut milk







, stirred
Juice from 1 medium lime, or to taste
1-2 teaspoons gluten-free brown rice syrup









For garnish:

Thin apple slices or shredded apple
Chopped fresh cilantro, if desired

Read more: http://glutenfreegoddess.blogspot.com/2007/03/vegetarian-mulligatawny.html#ixzz17jAyhnVW


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Same thing only different.

3 # cooked chicken thinly sliced

2 red onion coarse chop

16 cloves cracked

6 celery ribs with leaves

4 carrots coarse chop

4 roma tomatoes coarse chop

2 granny smith apples, coarse chop

12 cloves garlic coarse chop

3 ounces ginger coarse chop

8 sprigs cilantro

2 bay leaves

12 black peppercorns toasted & cracked

20 cups chicken stock

1 cup yellow split peas

2 teaspoons coriander cracked

1 teaspoon turmeric

1 pinch cayennne

1 cup coconut milk

1 cup yogurt

6 roma tomatoes medium chop

4 tablespoons cilantro coarse chop

to taste salt

combine onion, clove, celery, carrot, coarse roma, apple, garlic, ginger, cilantro, bay leave, peppercorn, split pea, and stock/ bring to boil/ reduce heat and simmer 1 1/2 hours

saute coriander, turmeric, and cayenne for 1 minute stirring constantly/ add to soup in final 5 minutes

blend soup using coconut milk to adjust consistency

add chicken

garnish with yogurt, medium roma, and coarse cilantro


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

My recipe is similar, but I use lamb if I can.

I've always called this the soup that eats like a meal.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Just Jim said:


> My recipe is similar, but I use lamb if I can.
> 
> I've always called this the soup that eats like a meal.


----------



## scarletswitchit (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Great Soup Gunnar,

When I was taught by Shanti and the Mehta's , we always added cumin (jeerakam) 2tsp , I realize that every region has its flavor but many of the areas I traveled put cumin . It brings out a lovely flavor.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> Great Soup Gunnar,
> 
> When I was taught by Shanti and the Mehta's , we always added cumin (jeerakam) 2tsp , I realize that every region has its flavor but many of the areas I traveled put cumin . It brings out a lovely flavor.


knowing me I probably added some anyway...I love cumin.


----------



## shyamchef (Mar 31, 2011)

Well just wanted to add to what is mentioned

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif

The Traditional Mulligatawany Soup , is made with Mutton ( goats meat), the other thing is that there is 1 ingredient that is essential to the list you mentioned in the recipe...

CURRY LEAVES

the dish is a south indian derivative and needs that to bring out the flavors of the coconut and spices... try it people you would notice and love the subtle aroma it imparts..

If needed can send you the recipe of the Soup

have fun and good eating

Rgds

Shyam Ithikkat

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif "Bust chops and make Great Food"


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've used those leaves in several "americanized" indian dishes and the label on the package of leaves was spelled the word "Kari".  Being an american I suppose that curry = "Kari".


----------



## shyamchef (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup,  Koko that is true, curry = kari

Yummy and filling it is


----------

